# Coco my 1st cockatiel.



## joeysnowy (Aug 30, 2010)

Coco is my first cockatiel bought from a nearby petshop, not handreared - but after a few weeks she quickly tamed with plenty of love and patience.

I was enjoying my coca cola drink until i turned around and coco tried to steal some ( only getting to chew the straw of course ) shes a little rascal and always up to mischief - wouldn't have her any other way 
 x


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

How sweet! Coco is a really pretty girl. I love pearls. Congrats on taming her! Last night my 9 week old tiel tried to fly to me, but his wings are clipped so he started to land in a glass of water (it has a narrow opening and I was watching him so he wasn't about to drown or anything) but managed to grab onto the edge of the glass instead and sat there for a while. Cockatiels are so cute!


----------



## joeysnowy (Aug 30, 2010)

coco chilling on top of her cage:tiel5:


----------



## joeysnowy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks berdnerd,

yeah i had her wings clipped at first in order to tame her - they have fully grown back and she is amazing - loves to fly over to me and has so much freedom. she's on my shoulder now watching the tv. I have never had a cockatiel before always budgies  I also have two budgies joey and snowy which are also tame. Snowy is able to say a few words which is quite funny. I just wish coco could talk sometimes it sounds like she says pretty boy ( thats because at first we thought she was a boy 
The photo of Michaela is lovely. xxx


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

joeysnowy said:


> Thanks berdnerd,
> 
> I just wish coco could talk sometimes it sounds like she says pretty boy ( thats because at first we thought she was a boy


That's why I always call Freddie "pretty baby," because even though the breeder said he was a boy, he was only 8 weeks old and I didn't figure she could be sure. However, he displays all the typical boy behavior so I guess she was right. I didn't want him to have gender-identity issues.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Coco is adorable.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

She is very pretty.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cute cute and more cute!!!


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Sooo cute!!!!


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol, what a funny picture. She is beautiful


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

My Sunny likes to steal our drinks too. He has sipped his grandpa's coffee and beer and my soyamilk and is still alive and well  He just has to get first dibs in everything!


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Awww cutey


----------

